# What came of the Epex Broadheads?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I know there was a post a while back about them but I never heard if they are still around. I like there broadheads but don't want to have to go through the ringers just to buy some.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am sure that you can find the thread here somewhere, but I believe the name is Epek and that they did fold.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That was an EPIC time.-_O-


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Doesn't the owner of the company post here?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I think they did poop out. Sad because they were great broadheads but not surprising based on my dealings with them as a consumer.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 I tried to fix it right after I posted it lol

That sucks I love these broadheads!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

elk22 was the head of EPEK, I had 3 of the latest version in my quiver this year. Sad if they truly are no longer in business, I loved the broadheads as well. I also shot the Grim Reaper Fatal Steel this year, love them. They are by far the best mechanical I have shot. Amazing broadheads.


----------

